# Oleg Karavaychuk



## Zhdanov (Feb 16, 2016)

http://www.karavaichuk.com/en
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Oleg_Karavaychuk


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

It's a bit of a slapstick sound .


----------

